

Ask HN: What is it like to write code for Silicon Valley? - alg0rith

I&#x27;m a college student from a far away land.<p>Getting a strong job title from a hip and well-grounded company (like Google, Facebook and many tech startups) in Silicon Valley and writing code for them in your favorite programming language is a long pipe dream for me. I&#x27;ll never know what it&#x27;s like.
======
andrewchambers
Probably overrated. There are smart people and companies in other places too.

